# Arrow weight/ FPS



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

So I was at gander the other day shooting. And decided to shoot through the cronograph. I have a Parker Pheonix 34, set at I think a 58 pound pull. It slung my arrow through there at 195fps.

This seemed low to me, so I started talking to the guy. He said the arrows I'm shooting are one of the heaviest out there. They are the carbon express Terminator 60-75's. Apparently they are around 13gpi. I get them because they are cheap when Walmart puts them on sale after archery season. 

To me, this is okay. I shoot accuratly inside of my comfort zone, and I should have enough power to punch through a deer when I'm shooting that heavy of an arrow, right?

What are yalls thoughts on arrow weight, and velocity? I never really have thought about it, or weighed my arrows. So I'm trying to get some info.


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*Shot*

Your shot distance will answer most of your questions, if you only shoot out to 30 yards is one thing, it is another if you shoot out to say 60.


----------



## Herkaleez (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/tools.php


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I have no need for a 60 yard shot. Main thing is I think i have plenty of energy with a heavy arrow at 195fps to punch through a deer at 20 yards.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

String jumping use to be a big problem back when I was shooting a recurve, the deer might or might not be there when the arrow got there, since I have gone to bowtecks, still shooting fairly heavy arrows at 280 fps, the deer seem to be there a lot more often when the arrow gets there. I do not shoot over 20 yards, most are around 10 to 15.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

195 seems to slow for that set up... does it seem that slow when your shooting around other archers ???


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Your bow is rated at IBO - 310 fps and AMO - 235 fps both area paper calulations that really are very rarely correct. Normally the IBO is too high and the AMO is a little low. It really depends on what your total arrow weight, draw weight and draw length is to come close to figuring out what your speed should be. Unless your arrows are filled with lead or your draw length is really short, I'd have to say the 195 you got from the chrono is low. I'd guess your setup is likely shooting in the 215 to 230 range, but without knowing your arrow weight or draw length this is only a guess.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I will have to measure my exact draw length. I think its around 28-29 inches.

Arrow weight again, is somthing I'm not sure of either. The guy said they are around 13gpi, and I think they are 30 inch arrows. So like 390grains, plus a 100 grain head.

Rack ranch, no it doesnt really seem all that slow, I mean, I can obviously tell when others are smoking arrows down at close to 300fps. But mine doesnt seem like a total slug. I may try and shoot it multiple times next time, and get an average, then grab a lighter arrow, and try that.

I'm happy with it how it is, I just didnt know if that was normal, or if it seemed a little slow. The consinsous seems to be that it may be a tad low.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I've put a lot of vension on the table with a recurve and a long bow that are well under 195. So if your bow is quiet you have just as good of a chance as anyone to put one on the ground. Good Luck to You!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

The heaviest Terminator series arrows should only be in the 10.5gr per inch range. I am shooting some of the Terminator II 6075's cut to 28" which run 420grs with a 100gr tip in them. 

It could also be how close your arrow was to the receptors on the chrono or how close to the unit you were when you shot.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The other piece of advice I have for you is get away from Gander and go to a real bow shop with folks that really know about bows. There a few around the area, North, South, East and West of Houston.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> The other piece of advice I have for you is get away from Gander and go to a real bow shop with folks that really know about bows. There a few around the area, North, South, East and West of Houston.


I think the chrono's would tell me the same speed no matter where I shot it at.

I trust the guys at gander for the questions I ask. I tune my own bow, and they have never told me anything that I knew was wrong, or questioned. From talking to the guy at gander mountain, and the guy at bow zone, both gave me the same exact answers.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

If you can get to the Bow Zone and get with Richard, he will get you set up straight. Problem is he is probably covered up right now with last minute tuning and such. If you bring in your stuff, they should be able to weigh the arrow, check the draw length and weight on your bow, and get it set up with your arrows for the best performance you can get from it. On a good day this should only take about an hour at most for them. 

As you mentioned your shooting good with everything the way it is. For optimum performance however, you probably would need to cut your arrows back to around an inch of your actual draw length, which will increase your speed. IF your shooting 4" vanes, simply dropping to blazers will get you close to 10fps due to the differences in weight and area. Depending on your broad head, this may or may not be an issue, it isn't a bad thing to try a couple of arrows to see, if your looking to get the most from what you have. On the other hand if your good with what you got and are confident and happy, that is 90% of it. The other 10% is putting it in the right spot come crunch time. 

I did mis-post about the arrows I was shooting, I have both the Predator II and the Carbon Fury 6075 which is made for BPS by Carbon Express. The Predator II weigh 9.8gpi and the Carbon Fury weighs 10.6gpi, same as the Terminator XP, which is the heaviest of the Terminator line. I also am shooting Easton FMJ 340's which are running 11.3gpi which for my particular arrows weigh 470grs ready to hunt. 

LAter,
SR


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chase4556 said:


> I think the chrono's would tell me the same speed no matter where I shot it at.


That is not 100% true, not all chrono's are created equal and even two of the same model form the same manufacture will give you different readings. Why is this, they are not required to be calibrated to close tolerances. The real question about chrono's is if they have been calibrated at all, and if they have then who, when and how were they calbrated. I've seen some over the years that have been off by as much as 100 FPS.


----------

